# EEA Family Permit - Time needed being economically active



## SJONES (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks so much to everyone for input to this website, it has been incredibly helpful.

My wife (Thai national) and I arrived in Germany on 30 September and I started working immediately. In the mean time I obtained a German residence permit for my wife and gathered documents regarding my work - payslips etc. and things to confirm that we are living together. We applied for EEA Family Permit last week, approximately 8-9 weeks after becoming economically active here. I have read a few times that the guideline is 3 or 3-6 months and am wondering if anyone applied and had their application accepted sooner. 

Any experiences you can share would be greatly appreciated. 

Many thanks... :thumb:


----------

